# Data Reviewed Points question



## dsmith06351 (Feb 23, 2008)

Could someone please help. When totalling the points for the data reviewed do you count a point for each test? example if a urinalysis and blood test are both ordered do you get 2 points?


----------



## CoderChick24 (Feb 24, 2008)

If there is more than one lab, then you only get one point. You only give one point per category, regardless of the number of tests.


----------



## codegirl0422 (Feb 28, 2008)

I agree, you only get one point.



acrego said:


> If there is more than one lab, then you only get one point. You only give one point per category, regardless of the number of tests.


----------

